# a mirosi



## cornculapte

Regula de conjugare a verbului "a mirosi" spune că la conjunctiv prezent, persoana a III-a singular masculin se folosește "să miroasă", iar la feminin "să miroase".
Nelămurirea mea este legată de sensul verbului și anume, se ține cont de aceste diferențe de gen la conjugare când verbul are oricare din următoarele sensuri:
1) să miroasă/miroase = să emane miros
2) să miroasă/miroase = să simtă miros (acțiunea de a mirosi ceva) ?


----------



## Reef Archer

Premisa de la care pleci e falsă.
Nicăieri nu scrie că verbele la pers. a III-a se conjugă diferențiat în funcție de genul substantivului care face acțiunea.

„Să miroasă/să miroase” sunt pur și simplu două forme acceptate simultan, de-aia apar în tabel în dreptul persoanei a III-a.


----------



## farscape

cornculapte said:


> Regula de conjugare a verbului "a mirosi" spune că la conjunctiv prezent, persoana a III-a singular masculin se folosește "să miroasă", iar la feminin "să miroase"



Nu ştiu după care reguli dar eu folosesc "miroasă" numai la conjunctiv:

Camera *miroase* a aer proaspăt.
Am deschis fereastra ca să *miroasă* în cameră a aer proaspăt.

RA are dreptate, conjugarea verbului e dictată de persoană ( I-a, III-a, sg., pl.) şi nu de pronume.



			
				RA said:
			
		

> „Să miroasă/să miroase” sunt pur și simplu două forme acceptate simultan, de-aia apar în tabel în dreptul persoanei a III-a



Bănuiesc că e vorba despre acest tabel http://ro.wiktionary.org/wiki/mirosi 


Best,


----------



## Irinochk

Diferenta dintre prezent si conjunctiv consta doar in persoana a III-a, restul formelor sunt identice.
La conjunctiv, se schimba numai persoana a III-a. Astfel, verbele care se termina in "a" la persoana a III-a se schimba in "e" si invers. Cum verbul a mirosi, la persoana a III-a plural prezent are: "el miroase" atunci conjunctivul va fi "sa miroasa".


----------



## cornculapte

farscape said:


> Nu ştiu după care reguli dar eu folosesc "miroasă" numai la conjunctiv



Despre conjunctiv era vorba, nu am spus nimic de indicativ și "miroasă".
E vorba despre tabelul ăsta  http://dexonline.ro/definitie/mirosi/paradigma . Nu e foarte explicit și  cred că am presupus eu, făcând corespondența între forme și gen.

Oricum, mă gândeam dacă se schimbă forma conjunctivului în funcție de cele două sensuri ale verbului.


----------



## farscape

cornculapte said:


> Despre conjunctiv era vorba, nu am spus nimic de indicativ și "miroasă".
> ....
> Oricum, mă gândeam dacă se schimbă forma conjunctivului în funcție de cele două sensuri ale verbului.



Prin exemplul pe care l-am dat am încercat să arăt în ce context apare transformarea din *miroase* în *miroasă*, fără legătură cu a adulmeca sau a emana un miros, şamd. Se vede treaba că n-am prea reuşit...

f.


----------

